# Language Barrier in UAE



## mojuni (Feb 6, 2012)

Dear Friends,
I am new to this forum and currently staying in Dubai and seeking job here. I am MBA in HR and seeking same or relevant supervisory roles here. The problem i have encountered here is a language in specifically HR positions. I want to know a logical answer of not knowing Arabic or how should i convince interviewer for the language and the local labor laws of UAE.
I hope to have positive feedback from you guys.
Kind Regards,
Juni


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

Learn Arabic. That's the only way around a language barrier.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

mojuni said:


> Dear Friends,
> I am new to this forum and currently staying in Dubai and seeking job here. I am MBA in HR and seeking same or relevant supervisory roles here. The problem i have encountered here is a language in specifically HR positions. I want to know a logical answer of not knowing Arabic or how should i convince interviewer for the language and the local labor laws of UAE.
> I hope to have positive feedback from you guys.
> Kind Regards,
> Juni


The only way around not knowing Arabic for many roles is being proficient in English. Based on what you wrote, I dont feel you are that strong in English. (sorry for saying it like that)

So best IMO would be to focus on being fluent in English and if it is a multinational company, they may not place too much importance on Arabic if your English is good enough.


----------

